# China-Interesting Article in Guardian Today



## evanne (15 Mar 2006)

Hi Folks,
Just read this article. Found it very interesting and wanted to share it 

_At some point this year, our species will prove Darwin wrong. For the first time since the dawn of civilisation, the human being is about to become a predominantly urban creature: humans have not evolved to fit our habitat, we have changed our habitat to suit ourselves..._

Clink on the link to read more.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/china/story/0,,1731061,00.html


----------



## z102 (15 Mar 2006)

I've read today as well that HEINZ babyfood bought in China contains GMO rice....... babys that don't fit into modern rice will be made to fit, or was it the other way .....(smiley).


----------



## Jack The Lad (15 Mar 2006)

China. 
That's a country, isn't it?


----------

